# Dolby Atmos



## JBrax

I've recently upgraded to the Marantz sr7010 and here soon had plans to install 4 ceiling mounted speakers. After much research and some correspondence with Todd felt I might have a hole in the sound. So feeling as though I might as well go "all in" figured why not purchase 2 more rear speakers. On 4/18 I'll be completing my audio setup with 6 Klipsch rb-51 II speakers for a 7.2.4 setup. Here's to hoping for audio nirvana and impressions soon to follow.


----------



## willis7469

Looking forward to this! How far are you from the back wall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Looking forward to this! How far are you from the back wall? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Probably way too close. I'd say about 6' away but this upgrade is more about what room I'll have in the future.


----------



## NBPk402

In my setup I find the Atmos channels fill the area better than just 7.2 does...it is not dramatic, but it is pleasing and subtle...well worth the mods to do it, IMO.


----------



## willis7469

Don't see an issue there. I'm at 7' and it's great. I was afraid you were right up against the wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> In my setup I find the Atmos channels fill the area better than just 7.2 does...it is not dramatic, but it is pleasing and subtle...well worth the mods to do it, IMO.


 Coming from 5.2 I'm hoping for dramatic actually. I've read quite a few articles that said it's the biggest jump since HD. I guess I'll soon find out.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Don't see an issue there. I'm at 7' and it's great. I was afraid you were right up against the wall. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No, I've got some space behind our seating. While my room certainly isn't ideal I think it should work out fine.


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> Coming from 5.2 I'm hoping for dramatic actually. I've read quite a few articles that said it's the biggest jump since HD. I guess I'll soon find out.


I just bit the bullet and went to 7.2 up from 5.2 and watching my first 7.1 movie, Star Wars, I am enthralled. I am angry I waited so long and am now thinking of atmos...if I find any money for a new processor. :blink:


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> I just bit the bullet and went to 7.2 up from 5.2 and watching my first 7.1 movie, Star Wars, I am enthralled. I am angry I waited so long and am now thinking of atmos...if I find any money for a new processor. :blink:


 Ok, that makes me feel much better. My personal single greatest improvement was adding a real sub. I'm hoping for that type of improvement. Actually music sounds much improved from the 7010. Even low quality mp3's sound good now.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Ok, that makes me feel much better. My personal single greatest improvement was adding a real sub. I'm hoping for that type of improvement. Actually music sounds much improved from the 7010. Even low quality mp3's sound good now.


Add another sub or better yet 3 more, and you had better be sitting down when you hear it! It will absolutely blow your sock off. :T :T


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> Add another sub or better yet 3 more, and you had better be sitting down when you hear it! It will absolutely blow your sock off. :T :T


 2 SVS subs is more than enough. Maybe some day when I have a dedicated room I'll add a couple more.


----------



## Todd Anderson

JBrax said:


> Ok, that makes me feel much better. My personal single greatest improvement was adding a real sub. I'm hoping for that type of improvement. Actually music sounds much improved from the 7010. Even low quality mp3's sound good now.


I think there's little doubt that you'll love it... Just make sure you have some good demo discs on hand. ;-)

For Atmos, pick-up Gravity Diamond Luxe and John Wick... The demo list for straight 7.1 is long and lengthy, but I've always found the city attack scene (near the end of the film) from Dark of the Moon to be great material.

Can't wait to hear your overall impressions!


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> Ok, that makes me feel much better. My personal single greatest improvement was adding a real sub. I'm hoping for that type of improvement. Actually music sounds much improved from the 7010. Even low quality mp3's sound good now.


I am reaally glad you are happier now, I am still loving the the system especially with live concerts, talk about being there.


----------



## Savjac

Todd Anderson said:


> I think there's little doubt that you'll love it... Just make sure you have some good demo discs on hand. ;-)
> 
> For Atmos, pick-up Gravity Diamond Luxe and John Wick... The demo list for straight 7.1 is long and lengthy, but I've always found the city attack scene (near the end of the film) from Dark of the Moon to be great material.
> 
> Can't wait to hear your overall impressions!


I believe I will take your advice and watch Gravity right now. :smile:


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Coming from 5.2 I'm hoping for dramatic actually. I've read quite a few articles that said it's the biggest jump since HD. I guess I'll soon find out.


I believe you're gonna be quite impressed. I've read the same thing. For me 5.3 to 7.3 was fairly subtle. 



Savjac said:


> I just bit the bullet and went to 7.2 up from 5.2 and watching my first 7.1 movie, Star Wars, I am enthralled. I am angry I waited so long and am now thinking of atmos...if I find any money for a new processor. :blink:


I was wondering what you think about Upsampling 5.1 to 7.1. IME, and my system 5.1 tracks played back in PLIIx(7.1 rear surround) is a downgrade. Something in the matrixing ruins accurate sound imaging. 5.1 played back in 5.1 is awesome. 7.1 played in 7.1 is great but only subtlety better. 
One thing that surprised me was how atmos "core" tracks sound. In a word, awesome. Not sure why exactly, but they're different than a regular 7.1 track even though to my understanding the only difference is the metadata for the ceiling speakers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beyond 1000

willis7469 said:


> I believe you're gonna be quite impressed. I've read the same thing. For me 5.3 to 7.3 was fairly subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what you think about Upsampling 5.1 to 7.1. IME, and my system 5.1 tracks played back in PLIIx(7.1 rear surround) is a downgrade. Something in the matrixing ruins accurate sound imaging. 5.1 played back in 5.1 is awesome. 7.1 played in 7.1 is great but only subtlety better.
> One thing that surprised me was how atmos "core" tracks sound. In a word, awesome. Not sure why exactly, but they're different than a regular 7.1 track even though to my understanding the only difference is the metadata for the ceiling speakers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My question may be related. I do* not *have an Atmos pre/pro. If I buy a movie in Atmos and choose the Atmos soundtrack rather than the 7.1 track, would that work? If so would it be the better track to chose or is 7.1 for 7.1 tracks and Atmos is for Atmos tracks exclusively? 

Thanks:smile:


----------



## Todd Anderson

beyond 1000 said:


> My question may be related. I do not have an Atmos pre/pro. If I buy a movie in Atmos and choose the Atmos soundtrack rather than the 7.1 track, would that work? If so would it be the better track to chose or is 7.1 for 7.1 tracks and Atmos is for Atmos tracks exclusively? Thanks:smile:


You won't (shouldn't) hear a difference. Atmos is backwards compatible and your AVR / pre-amp will simply play the Atmos track as 7.1.


----------



## willis7469

Exactly. I tried to say that in the end of my post that was quoted. In the movies I have there is not a choice of 7.1 vs 7.1 Atmos. You select the atmos track and it plays normally. Since the avr knows there aren't atmos speakers, there's nothing for it to do. It just plays the core track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b bos37

I have heard Atmos track on a non Atmos AVR and it sounded Different.


----------



## NBPk402

b bos37 said:


> I have heard Atmos track on a non Atmos AVR and it sounded Different.


On my setup when Atmos is selected the tonality, and soundstage both change, with the front stage moving farther away from the MLP.


----------



## willis7469

ellisr63 said:


> On my setup when Atmos is selected the tonality, and soundstage both change, with the front stage moving farther away from the MLP.




Ron, I'm curious to know if you know why that is. To my understanding, the bed channels are not effected by the atmos decoder. 

Having a non atmos system, I can't compare directly, but it seems to me that even core 7.1 tracks are quite amazing. Panning is smoother, stage depth is deeper, and everything just seems mo-betta. Those are back end things I'll probably never know about, but the front end is most definitely improved.


----------



## NBPk402

willis7469 said:


> Ron, I'm curious to know if you know why that is. To my understanding, the bed channels are not effected by the atmos decoder.
> 
> Having a non atmos system, I can't compare directly, but it seems to me that even core 7.1 tracks are quite amazing. Panning is smoother, stage depth is deeper, and everything just seems mo-betta. Those are back end things I'll probably never know about, but the front end is most definitely improved.


I don't know the answer but it happens with Atmos and non Atmos movies if I choose the DSU.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> On my setup when Atmos is selected the tonality, and soundstage both change, with the front stage moving farther away from the MLP.


 For the better?


----------



## JBrax

The last two of my Atmos/DTS:X speakers arrived today. Now the anticipation is killing me!


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> For the better?


It is a little darker sounding than without... I want to say that without using the DSU the sound is clearer, sharper, but not as enveloping as using the DSU. I am anxious to hear what your results will be.


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> The last two of my Atmos/DTS:X speakers arrived today. Now the anticipation is killing me!
> 
> 
> View attachment 117986


Congratulations! Did you get the upward firing Atmos speakers or the ceiling type?


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> Congratulations! Did you get the upward firing Atmos speakers or the ceiling type?


 I'll be installing 4 in the ceiling and 2 for the rear. All of which will be bookshelves pointed at the MLP.


----------



## b bos37

Listening in Atoms Up Mix using a non Amost media produces mixed results.


----------



## NBPk402

b bos37 said:


> Listening in Atoms Up Mix using a non Amost media produces mixed results.


I have also noticed that some non-Atmos movies sound better without up-mixing.


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> I have also noticed that some non-Atmos movies sound better without up-mixing.


 I look forward to giving the up mixed versions a listen.


----------



## Tonto

7.2.4 is what I'm planning as well. Have you looked into which AVR to get?


----------



## JBrax

Tonto said:


> 7.2.4 is what I'm planning as well. Have you looked into which AVR to get?


 Yes sir. Already added the Marantz sr7010 and loving it. I'll also add that going 7.2.4 narrows your choices a bit.


----------



## JBrax

In anticipation of my Atmos/DTS:X speaker install I thought I'd print off the user manual for my Marantz sr7010. All I can say is WOW! 375 pages and ran my printer out of ink.


----------



## JBrax

Tonto said:


> 7.2.4 is what I'm planning as well. Have you looked into which AVR to get?


 Have you started looking and researching? I see you currently have a Yammy. The Yamaha Aventage 3050 was a really tough out for me and I almost went that direction. Glowing reviews!


----------



## Tonto

Haven't started seriously looking yet. That Yammy did get a great review here (HTS), I'm just a bit torn with the YPAO. I'd much rather have Dirac Live. There aren't a lot of options for 11.2! Will probably give A4Less some business. More than likely Marantz or Denon.

You need to take your manual & have it bound!


----------



## JBrax

Tonto said:


> Haven't started seriously looking yet. That Yammy did get a great review here (HTS), I'm just a bit torn with the YPAO. I'd much rather have Dirac Live. There aren't a lot of options for 11.2! Will probably give A4Less some business. More than likely Marantz or Denon. You need to take your manual & have it bound!


 Funny you mention having my manual bound. It just so happens my wife is taking it to work to have that done. As far as Dirac Live I'm with you in wanting it! The Anthem 710 would have been my choice had it been able to do 7.2.4 but it can't. My final 3 were the Marantz, Denon 7200, and the Yamaha 3050. I think any of the 3 would be great choices but the Marantz sounds so good especially with music. In the beginning it was hard for me to tell a difference between it and the Onkyo. My hearing isn't what it once was but everyone that comes over for a demo said movies sound better. When I ask them in what way everyone says it sounds much "fuller". I'm guessing that is the warmer sound that people describe with Marantz products. To be honest movies sound the same to me. Where I here a difference is with music and it is flat out night and day better. Even lowly MP3's sound great!


----------



## JBrax

Today is the big day. I've got all six speakers mounted up and ready to go. By the EOD I'll be ready for some Atmos action tonight. Pics to follow.


----------



## JBrax

Another pic.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Looking good, Jeff!


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Looking good, Jeff!


 Thanks Todd! We'll be getting started here soon. Black boxes everywhere!


----------



## NBPk402

We will be patiently awaiting a review. :T


----------



## JBrax

Getting closer.


----------



## JBrax

Another pic of the rear.


----------



## Savjac

Nice rear !!!!


----------



## JBrax

All I can say is amazing! When people describe upgrades as "night and day" difference well this is truly that. Demoed John Wick in Atmos and just wow. I then tested the up mixing ability with Transformers DOM and again just wow. Wife and I sitting down to watch Mad Max.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Not surprised - at all. It really is "night and day."

Go get Gravity Diamond Luxe. The first 20 min or so are absolutely awesome.


Enjoy, Jeff!!


----------



## tonyvdb

Sounds like this really is the "upgrade that really makes a difference" unlike 3D and the jump from 5.1 to 7.1


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Not surprised - at all. It really is "night and day." Go get Gravity Diamond Luxe. The first 20 min or so are absolutely awesome. Enjoy, Jeff!!


 Thank you and yes Diamond Luxe edition is on its way. Mad Max…sheesh just unbelievable!


----------



## JBrax

tonyvdb said:


> Sounds like this really is the "upgrade that really makes a difference" unlike 3D and the jump from 5.1 to 7.1


 Unequivocally, yes it's a game changer.


----------



## Savjac

Nooo dont tell me this now....oh my what is a fan of surround do. :gulp:


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Nooo dont tell me this now....oh my what is a fan of surround do. :gulp:


 When you upgrade just go all in! It's nothing short of amazing. My wife said it's the equivalent of going from standard definition tv to high definition. An accurate assessment.


----------



## JBrax

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation up next. I just can't get over the improved immersion.


----------



## willis7469

Looks great Jeff!!! I love when a plan come together. Give your wife a tip of the hat. You're a lucky fella. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Looks great Jeff!!! I love when a plan come together. Give your wife a tip of the hat. You're a lucky fella. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes I am. WAF is probably low for most and I'll have to remove and patch up the ceiling when we move. However the great thing is she might be even more impressed by the sound than me. Which in turn will accelerate my huge 4K HDR display purchase.


----------



## willis7469

I disagree. I'd say WAF(Willis approval factor) is high!
Nice that she's into it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

I have to give props to the attention to detail by my friend who did the work. He custom made my speaker plate. Here are the pics from start to finish.


----------



## JBrax




----------



## JBrax




----------



## JBrax




----------



## JBrax

And finally what he looked like after crawling around in my attic. It was a very messy job!


----------



## willis7469

Rofl. Nice custom work. Appreciate that kind of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Here's a better shot of the room.


----------



## JBrax

Has anyone watched Roger Waters' The Wall in Atmos?


----------



## NBPk402

JBrax said:


> Has anyone watched Roger Waters' The Wall in Atmos?


I did a while back and it was great!


----------



## JBrax

ellisr63 said:


> I did a while back and it was great!


 Ok thanks!


----------



## JBrax

I've got to say one of the things that might be impressing me more than the Atmos/DTS:X sound immersion is the up mixing. I'm watching Deadpool on PLEX right now and the audio signal is AAC 2.0 and it's downright incredible. For anyone that might be on the fence about upgrading the up mixing alone is worth it.


----------



## Savjac

I am ignoring what I am reading all I see is blah blah blah blah.....This is all a dream jack...pay no attention to the man in Brax. :nono:


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> I am ignoring what I am reading all I see is blah blah blah blah.....This is all a dream jack...pay no attention to the man in Brax. :nono:




Lololololololol!!!!!!


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> I am ignoring what I am reading all I see is blah blah blah blah.....This is all a dream jack...pay no attention to the man in Brax. :nono:


 Hahaha now that right there is funny. So my buddy who's server I use for PLEX tells me halfway through the movie he's uploaded a DTS 5.1 version and to switch to it. I honestly couldn't tell a difference. The up mixing really is outstanding. DO IT!!!


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> Hahaha now that right there is funny. So my buddy who's server I use for PLEX tells me halfway through the movie he's uploaded a DTS 5.1 version and to switch to it. I honestly couldn't tell a difference. The up mixing really is outstanding. DO IT!!!


I dont really understand JB, are you saying the conversion from 5.1 to atmos is that good ?

Frankly, listening to The Wall last night was an amazing experience in 7.2 and there were a ton of overhead cues that kind of freaked me out. Not just the fly overs but the music as well thus in the opinion of the atmos uneducated, seems to be pretty cool without atmos.
I guess I am reluctant for a couple reasons, first I should have gone to the room at the show and second because I would have to purchase new stuff that even if I use my jbraxi mind powers may not work with the lady that sees my bank. 

This is just evil, the first time in 2o years that I have my very own room that allows me to do anything I want and I cant do anything I want. This is harder than the Schrodinger's cat thought experiment. :blink:


----------



## JBrax

No, you can't up mix to Atmos. What I am basically talking about is the up mixing of say a 2.0, 5.1, or even a 7.1 signal to utilize all of your speakers. I have 11 total speakers now and was able to up mix a 2.0 signal to 7.2.4 and it was impressive. I'll take a pic later tonight to illustrate.


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> No, you can't up mix to Atmos. What I am basically talking about is the up mixing of say a 2.0, 5.1, or even a 7.1 signal to utilize all of your speakers. I have 11 total speakers now and was able to up mix a 2.0 signal to 7.2.4 and it was impressive. I'll take a pic later tonight to illustrate.


Ok understood. I found the jump from 5.4 to 7.2 quite stunning really. 

I would love to see your photos, gives us all ideas. Me, I am lucky to be able to do in ceiling speakers....ifin I so chose. I did 4 in wall surrounds and that works very very well.


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Ok understood. I found the jump from 5.4 to 7.2 quite stunning really. I would love to see your photos, gives us all ideas. Me, I am lucky to be able to do in ceiling speakers....ifin I so chose. I did 4 in wall surrounds and that works very very well.


 The pics I'll get tonight show the input signal versus the AVR's up mixed speaker output.


----------



## Todd Anderson

JBrax said:


> No, you can't up mix to Atmos. What I am basically talking about is the up mixing of say a 2.0, 5.1, or even a 7.1 signal to utilize all of your speakers. I have 11 total speakers now and was able to up mix a 2.0 signal to 7.2.4 and it was impressive. I'll take a pic later tonight to illustrate.


I'd have to agree with this. Up-mixing is very effective. I struggle with it, though, because it definitely removes the director / sound editors intent. 

But, at the end of the day... I guess it doesn't really matter. :R


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> I'd have to agree with this. Up-mixing is very effective. I struggle with it, though, because it definitely removes the director / sound editors intent. But, at the end of the day... I guess it doesn't really matter. :R


 You're more of a purist than I. I want the best sound possible! It works wonders with older movies as well. Did some demoing of Transformers D.O.M. in particular chapter 17. Did a lot of head shaking.


----------



## willis7469

This is where wonder about dsu. I've read (from JBrax also) that's it's awesome but I've always had issues with matrixed types of dsp. . In my system for example, 5.1 tracks up sampled to 7.1 are disgustingly dumbed down into a diffusive blob. If I play back in 5.1 imaging is how it's supposed to be. Not sure more speakers equals "better" or just "more". (Native 7.1 tracks are also good.) This of course is more of a question that I have for you guys since I have no atmos... for my sphere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson

One of the best demo scenes EVER. I need to check that out ...


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> One of the best demo scenes EVER. I need to check that out ...


 When you do please report back because I'd be curious what you think.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> This is where wonder about dsu. I've read (from JBrax also) that's it's awesome but I've always had issues with matrixed types of dsp. . In my system for example, 5.1 tracks up sampled to 7.1 are disgustingly dumbed down into a diffusive blob. If I play back in 5.1 imaging is how it's supposed to be. Not sure more speakers equals "better" or just "more". (Native 7.1 tracks are also good.) This of course is more of a question that I have for you guys since I have no atmos... for my sphere. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've read that in regards to DSU as well but have yet to experience it. Everything so far has been improved that I've played. Giving Sicario a spin tonight for the second time (first since the upgrade).


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> I've read that in regards to DSU as well but have yet to experience it. Everything so far has been improved that I've played. Giving Sicario a spin tonight for the second time (first since the upgrade).



Btw, thanks for sharing. I'll have to follow vicariously for awhile.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Btw, thanks for sharing. I'll have to follow vicariously for awhile.


 It's my pleasure! I hate sounding like a pusher here but throughout my journey of upgrading this really has made a huge difference. "Night and day" is a term often overused but in this case it fits.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> It's my pleasure! I hate sounding like a pusher here but throughout my journey of upgrading this really has made a huge difference. "Night and day" is a term often overused but in this case it fits.




I totally believe you. It's been fun watching.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> I totally believe you. It's been fun watching.


 Ah but the real fun is hearing.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Ah but the real fun is hearing.




Yes indeed! All in due time. I'm only 41. Hopefully I still have time to work it in. Lol!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Yes indeed! All in due time. I'm only 41. Hopefully I still have time to work it in. Lol!


 Oh yeah! Just a young whipper snapper!


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Oh yeah! Just a young whipper snapper!




Haha! Not so sure some days.


----------



## Savjac

JBrax said:


> It's my pleasure! I hate sounding like a pusher here but throughout my journey of upgrading this really has made a huge difference. "Night and day" is a term often overused but in this case it fits.


This kind of reminds me of a Steppenwolf song....hey hey the Pusher. 
Willis will kind of miss the humor in this as he is only just now shedding is diapers. :rofl:


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> This kind of reminds me of a Steppenwolf song....hey hey the Pusher.
> 
> Willis will kind of miss the humor in this as he is only just now shedding is diapers. :rofl:




Haha! You are funny jack. I may be just shedding diapers, but I do have an old soul. Fwiw, I think "The Wall" is in my top ten all time best. Of course a real top ten is pretty impossible. 
Head out on the highway.......lol


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Haha! You are funny jack. I may be just shedding diapers, but I do have an old soul. Fwiw, I think "The Wall" is in my top ten all time best. Of course a real top ten is pretty impossible. Head out on the highway.......lol


 Lookin for adventure…


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Lookin for adventure…




And whatever comes our way....


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> And whatever comes our way....


 Form of…


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Haha! You are funny jack. I may be just shedding diapers, but I do have an old soul. Fwiw, I think "The Wall" is in my top ten all time best. Of course a real top ten is pretty impossible.
> Head out on the highway.......lol


I bet you do good sir, you seem to zone in on the good stuff imo. So maybe we can vote to let Willis into the Gang Of Old club. So I vote Yes.


----------



## willis7469

Savjac said:


> I bet you do good sir, you seem to zone in on the good stuff imo. So maybe we can vote to let Willis into the Gang Of Old club. So I vote Yes.




Can I keep my "whipper snapper" card too though? (Still plan to hit you up too)


----------



## Savjac

willis7469 said:


> Can I keep my "whipper snapper" card too though? (Still plan to hit you up too)


Of course you can, some of us are too feeble to take it away :laugh2:


----------



## JBrax

Here is a screenshot of Lucy which is a 5.1 DTS-HD MasterAudio mix. As you can see my 7.2.4 speaker setup is being fully up mixed and it sounds great.


----------



## JBrax

Just went all in!


----------



## JBrax

And the 4K player.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Big move!


----------



## Todd Anderson

TV probably weighs...what... 65 pounds?


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> Big move!


 Yes sir! Pretty excited. I just hope I don't have remorse for not getting the 75" but sheesh the price difference.


----------



## JBrax

Todd Anderson said:


> TV probably weighs...what... 65 pounds?


 97 pounds but I'm not sure if that's box and all or just the tv?


----------



## JBrax

Looks like 66 pounds for the tv alone.


----------



## JBrax

I think after getting the tv in place 65" is going to be more than enough for my room. It looks considerably bigger than the old 55". About to work on getting the player and cables in place.


----------



## JBrax

I feel a bit defeated. I've been messing with settings all night. For some reason with everything plugged into my Marantz I'm unable to get video but I do get audio. I'm also unable to pull up settings for the Marantz on the new Sony display? I have my HDMI running from the ARC input on the receiver to the ARC input on the Sony. Anybody have any ideas? I'm going to sleep on it and try again in the morning.


----------



## JBrax

Problem solved! My brand new HDMI cable was bad. Called Sony support and first thing he suggested was swapping out cables. Sheesh…


----------



## willis7469

That's a relief. I thought maybe the TV was too small!!!
:neener:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> That's a relief. I thought maybe the TV was too small!!! :neener: Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No, she's big enough. Would have loved to have the 75" but couldn't justify the $6,500 price tag. Although it was full array and BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## willis7469

Of course you know I kid. 
6500 is a tall order for most of us to drop on a telly(British accent), and if your viewing distance isn't too far you'll be doin just fine. I'm 15-1/2' from a 58" plasma and I can't wait to expand my screen although it doesn't cripple the experience. Btw if I'm ever in your neighborhood, I'll be banging on the door for a demo! Your room has come a LONG way since I first saw it. Nice work Jeff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Thanks Willis! It certainly has and I'm more than satisfied with where I'm at setup wise. I think I can safely say I'm done upgrading.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> Thanks Willis! It certainly has and I'm more than satisfied with where I'm at setup wise. I think I can safely say I'm done upgrading.




But you only have 2 subs. Mwahahahahahaha!!!!! Lol
Just never say never. Can you believe blu Ray is already 10 years old? At the rate were goin we'll all need to look at 5 year upgrade plans.


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> But you only have 2 subs. Mwahahahahahaha!!!!! Lol Just never say never. Can you believe blu Ray is already 10 years old? At the rate were goin we'll all need to look at 5 year upgrade plans.


 The finance committee has informed me we're done like it or not.


----------



## willis7469

Lol. And I'd be happy to comply. Now just sit back and enjoy. Like me! I'm going through a shuffle of the red hot chili peppers catalog as we speak(click). I think Lone Survivor might ought to be in your near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willis7469

Hilarious...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Lol. And I'd be happy to comply. Now just sit back and enjoy. Like me! I'm going through a shuffle of the red hot chili peppers catalog as we speak(click). I think Lone Survivor might ought to be in your near future. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 On my way to get a new HDMI cable and this afternoon I'll be firing up Deadpool 4K UHD! That was my plan last night but I lost that struggle.


----------



## willis7469

JBrax said:


> On my way to get a new HDMI cable and this afternoon I'll be firing up Deadpool 4K UHD! That was my plan last night but I lost that struggle.




Nice! That's gonna be fun!


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Hilarious... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That be mine! TBH I'd rather had the Panasonic but it's not available yet. I'll most likely sell the Samsung when the PS4K is released anyway.


----------



## willis7469

Good plan. I would probably do the same. Maybe you'll finally get album cover art?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

willis7469 said:


> Good plan. I would probably do the same. Maybe you'll finally get album cover art? Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sure do hope so!!


----------



## JBrax

Deadpool was stunning in 4K HDR! For anyone who thinks the difference is negligible you need to check out the HDR displays. Once again I'll use the overused night and day difference to describe the experience. Money well spent.


----------



## B- one

Congrats on the upgrades!


----------



## JBrax

B- one said:


> Congrats on the upgrades!


 Thanks, big difference.


----------



## Savjac

Money ?? We dont need no stinking money....we can live through you


----------



## JBrax

Savjac said:


> Money ?? We dont need no stinking money....we can live through you


 Hahaha, you'll have to find someone else to vicariously live through. I've been shut down. At least until the PS4K is released.


----------



## JBrax

Slowly building a new library.


----------



## JBrax

Took a pic last night of the new gear. Display, AVR, and the 4K player.


----------



## willis7469

Nice pic. Love seeing the copper drivers. I think they play nicely with all the......blue...........lights.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Thanks Willis! I'm not sure it looks much different than my previous setup pic? From my seat it looks and sounds much better though.


----------



## willis7469

I believe from your seat it would be much different. Also, yours is the most important one, as is mine. Lol. Ok, at the risk of crashing your thread, I know you like pics, and naked driver shots, and hts has been pretty slow. You inspired me to shoot a few this afternoon. Btw, still jealous. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Yes, it has been slow. Kinda scary because I love the site. Might not be appropriate but some of the upper management mod's didn't help with their exit messages. Anyway, no need to be jealous because that looks good and no doubt sounds good!


----------



## JBrax

I do love pics! Here's another pic taken yesterday with the 7 Plus. Again similar to previous but loving Atmos. Yes, I know rears and sides are too close but we work with what we have. Sounds amazing regardless.


----------



## willis7469

Thanks. It does sound pretty good if I do say so myself. I can't help my imagination from imagining atmos tracks while watching movies. I do get a pretty decent overhead effect as my tweets are at 71". Still, not the same. Nice camera. It's about the only reason I'd consider an upgrade right now. Here's one more I shot today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Me likes!!


----------



## willis7469

Thx Jeff. If you ever get to central mn, I'd be happy to invite you in and buy you a beer. Fresh squeezed IPA by deschutes is the best. 'Specially floating around in the boat. Just sayin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax

Appreciate the invite and I'd absolutely look you up.


----------



## Spidacat

JBrax said:


> Today is the big day. I've got all six speakers mounted up and ready to go. By the EOD I'll be ready for some Atmos action tonight. Pics to follow.
> 
> View attachment 119186


Did you have to modify the speaker to use the mount? I see the keyhole mount up high, but not sure if something is behind the Klipsch sticker/plate. Also, what mounts are they? It looks like the speakers are about 10 pounds each and that's pretty much the max for the ones I've been looking at. Are the height speakers supposed to be mounted horizontally? What's the advantage for horizontal vs. vertical orientation?

I really wish more bookshelves like these were available in white. I'll probably mount high on the front and rear walls, but white would still look better than black. I've been looking at DefTech Promonitor 1000's since they are white, have decent sized drivers in a reasonably sized enclosure, and the rest of my speakers are DefTech's, although I'm open to other choices. I have some time off around Christmas and I'd really like to install Atmos soon.


----------



## JBrax

Everything you need was included with the mounts I purchased. As far as horizontal/vertical positioning I don't think it really matters. Here are the mounts I used. http://www.omnimount.com/products/s...eaker_mounts/stainless_steel_series/10.0_w-c/


----------



## Owen Bartley

JBrax said:


> I do love pics! Here's another pic taken yesterday with the 7 Plus. Again similar to previous but loving Atmos. Yes, I know rears and sides are too close but we work with what we have. Sounds amazing regardless.


JBrax, nice Atmos setup! Looks like you're bouncing the overhead speakers off the ceiling, or am I just looking at them wrong? 

Things have definitely been a little quieter around here lately, which I'm sad to see. Hopefully it's just cyclical and will pick up again. I know my interests tend to spread around and I drift in and out from time to time.


----------



## JBrax

Owen Bartley said:


> JBrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do love pics! Here's another pic taken yesterday with the 7 Plus. Again similar to previous but loving Atmos. Yes, I know rears and sides are too close but we work with what we have. Sounds amazing regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> JBrax, nice Atmos setup! Looks like you're bouncing the overhead speakers off the ceiling, or am I just looking at them wrong?
> 
> Things have definitely been a little quieter around here lately, which I'm sad to see. Hopefully it's just cyclical and will pick up again. I know my interests tend to spread around and I drift in and out from time to time.
Click to expand...

 No, the overhead speakers are angled down toward the seating positions. The mounts allow for moving the speakers which is also nice. It really has transformed the listening experience. It has been very quiet around here.


----------



## Spidacat

Well, I did order the Promonitor 800's (DefTech said they were pretty much just as good as the 1000's for Atmos), omnimounts and a big spool of wire. Looks like I'll be busy pretty soon. Pretty excited!


----------



## Todd Anderson

Wow. Great looking rig you've got there! :T


----------

